# part substitution for STD Bild-A-Loco



## TJ Engineer (Jul 24, 2018)

I have a STD gauge Bild-A-Loco motor I am trying to revive and the brush/spring arrangement needs new parts. It has a drum style commutator on the armature. The original brushes 2-17 has a hole in the side of the brush were the end of the spring is inserted. The brush spring is doubled over at the end were it inserts into the brush. The brushes are worn down to 1/4 inch and one of the springs has the doubled portion broken off.

I see the 2-17 brushes have been replaced with 226E-92 slotted brush. My concern it is a flat bottom brush and would need to be "seated" to the commutator drum diameter. Any easy method of doing this with a brush this small?

Where is a good source for the 2-101 and 2-102 brush springs? I supposed I should replace both to get even brush wear. Maybe they have been replaced as well with an alternate design? I am tempted to get a pair of 226E-77 springs which look very similar except there is a bend at the brush end of the spring.

Anyone with similar problem? Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Not sure about the specific parts you're looking for, but it may be simpler just to remotor it rather than try to rebuild the motor.

However, try a company called Northwest Short Line. They have lots of motor and drive train parts for many different models.


----------

